# My Rado Is Scratches!



## dale (Jul 20, 2008)

*My Rado is scratched!*

Hello.

Around 8 months ago I purchased a Rado True watch from Goldsmiths (Image). I adored the piece until one day when I noticed a number of light scratches on the strap. I promptly returned the watch to Goldsmiths and they ordered a replacement direct from Switzerland. The new watch arrived on 30.07.08 and this evening, whilst eating dinner, I notice an alarming number of similar marks on the strap! The new piece has definitely been replaced with a new watch as I held onto the marked Rado until my new one arrived.

Now this is my second Rado watch which has suffered from light scratch marks to the strap and I am very frustrated. The marks present look like small swirl marks which one would tend to find on a vehicle's paintwork. Both my girlfriend and brother own Rado watches and both of their pieces are immaculate and my brother does all sort of tasks whilst wearing his. I have been extremely careful whilst wearing mine and even stored it away for 4 weeks whilst I visited America on holiday, so at most it has had around 1mths use however this would have been split between my 2 other watches.

Where do I stand legally in demanding a refund as I plan to visit Goldsmiths in the afternoon? Has anyone has or heard of any similar stories?

Many thanks

Dale


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

What material is the strap made of and has Rado guaranteed it to be scratch proof?

If the retailer has failed to deliver goods as specified then you need to complain, if the complaints procedure fails you will have to contact the Office of Fair Trading and pursue legal action if it deems that to be a viable course of action.

You could consult a solicitor but that will involve you spending your money, sooner rather than later. h34r:

Try the OFT if you don't get initial satisfaction from the vendor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

mmmm Is that ceramic or metal and what sort of finish is it? just ask for a refund if your not satistfied they should do that if your not happy with a replacement good luck


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

If the surface is too shiny or glossy, every fingerprint or dust trace can be misleading. I'm not saying your watch wasn't scratched but I had the same problem with my speakers, drove me mad for a while as I could see nonexistent scratches everywhere.

The model you posted is entirely made of ceramic and not that easy to scratch, but I have no experience with Rado watches.


----------



## dale (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes it is made completely from ceramic and Rado guarantee is to be scratch resistant, not scratch proof. However it shouldn't scratch in such a short period of time as I only wear the piece as an evening watch, far too flashy for daily wear.

I plan to visit around lunch time so I will fill you in on the latest developments.

Many thanks for the help

Dale


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I've seen a 10 year old rado and it looked great although i know that dont help you


----------



## dale (Jul 20, 2008)

spankone said:


> I've seen a 10 year old rado and it looked great although i know that dont help you


The chap in Goldsmiths showed me his own 8yr old Rado watch that looked absolutely immaculate yet my two month old piece demonstrated signs of wear :-(

Hopefully they can arrange a refund as I don't think it's a case of 3rd time lucky.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just make sure you push to see the manager and not the assistant IMO, like you say it shouldn't happen with a watch that's less than 3 months old


----------



## dale (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I spoke to the manager, who I previously dealt with, and he was very apologetic and understanding. He has sent the watch to Rado for a full report and has offered a refund, replacement or a deal on another watch. I doubt I'll be getting the same piece but I may be tempted by others in the Rado range. Otherwise I'll upgrade to a Tag Carrera.

Thanks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

No that's good news that there going to sort it out, question is what are you going to go for


----------

